# Neusidlersee



## evomxx (18. Juni 2006)

*Neusiedlersee*

hallo,

bräuchte ein paar tips zum angeln am neusiedlersee,

1. grundmontage für zander, die nicht im schlamm versinkt

2. uferzugänge ohne den lästigen badebetrieb

vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, vielen dank im voraus
mfg
evomxx


----------



## Fischerforum (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Neusidlersee*

Hallo Tipp für den Zander Tiroler Hölzl an die Hauptschnur dann 20cm vorfach und den Köderfisch auftreiben lassen! so hast keine probleme mit dem Schlamm!!


----------



## gismowolf (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Neusidlersee*

Servus evomxx!
Wo,in der Nähe welchen Ortes willst Du in Deinem Hausgewässer,dem Neusiedlersee fischen?West-,Nord-oder Ostufer?Es gibt auch Stellen im See,wo es Schotter und fast keinen Schlamm gibt!Wie alt bist Du?


----------



## evomxx (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Neusidlersee*

@gismowolf
ob ost oder westufer is eigentlich egal, wollte mich nur erkundigen ob es irgendwo die möglichkeit gibt vom ufer aus zu angeln ohne den störenden badebetrieb im nacken.

tirolerhölzl werd ich mal probieren - tks


----------



## gismowolf (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Neusidlersee*

@evomxx
Ohne Boot wirst Du keine Chance haben,auf Zander fischen zu können!Überall dort,wo ein Schilfgürtel vorhanden ist(ca.96% des Seeufers sind verwachsen),wurden Dämme durch den Schilfgürtel und die Badeplätze am äußeren Rand des Schilfgürtels mit Schuttmaterial künstlich angelegt!!Dort,wo kein oder nur ein schmaler Schilfgürtel vorhanden ist(im Bereich Poderstorf)ist
Schottergrund und der Nachteil,daß der See dort extrem seicht ist.Um eine Wassertiefe von ca.60cm zu erreichen,muß man dort gut 200-300m hinauswaten!!Wenn es dort tiefer ist,wurde ausgebaggert und dann ist wieder alles mit Badegästen (bei Schönwetter im Sommer)voll.Der Zander geht nicht ins Schilf!!Die Schwärme ziehen im offenen Wasser und entlang des Schilfgürtels!Die besten Fangplätze sind am Schilfrand dort,wo der Wind das Wasser hintreibt!!Dorthin wird Futter geschwemmt,Jungfische sammeln sich an und dort raubt der Zander!!Es gibt im Schilfgürtel größere Flächen ohne Schilfbewuchs!Aber um dorthin zu gelangen,benötigst Du ein Boot und ohne
Führer und Ortskenntnis würde ich Dir nicht raten,solche Stellen zu suchen!!
Du würdest Dich alleine in den Kanälen im Schilf verirren!!Außerdem geht wie gesagt der Zander nicht ins Schilf,obwohl sonst so ziemlich alle anderen Fischarten dort vorkommen!Gute Zanderplätze sind auch die vielen kleinen und größeren Schotterbänke mitten im See!!Von einer Seite steigen sie knapp bis zur Wasseroberfläche flach an und auf der anderen Seite fallen sie steil bis zur größten Wassertiefe von ca.185cm ab!Die Kleinfische tummeln sich im Flachwasser und die Zander lauern an der Kante zum Tiefen.Nur um diese Schotterbänke zu finden,muß man den See schon gut kennen!
Wenn Du mit totem Köderfisch auf Zander angeln willst,solltest Du dem Köfi mit einem Stück Styropor
Auftrieb verleihen!!Wenn Du den Köfi passiv auf Grund legst,wirst Du bei 9 von 10 Bissen einen Aal an der Leine haben!! Ich würde mit totem Köfi zupfen oder mit einem Gufi den Schilfrand absuchen!!


----------



## evomxx (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Neusidlersee*

danke danke, sind echt wertvolle tips dabei!!

war letztes wochende wieder aber der erste zander lässt noch auf sich warten dafür gabs schöne raubaale.

gruss u petri heil

evomxx


----------



## huchenschreck (12. April 2008)

*AW: Neusidlersee*

Hallo,
der Neusiedlersee und insbesondere das Zanderfischen würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Läuft eigentlich im Bereich von Neusiedel/See etwas (Dort käme man sogar ohne Auto gut hin). Wie siehts mit Lizenzen/Bootsverleih aus? Gibts überhaupt noch genug Zander im Neusiedlersee oder landen die alle am Naschmarkt?
Gruß Huchenschreck


----------

